# FF: Duckweed, frogbit and Subwassertang



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, i just got some Duckweed with Frogbit to give for free and might have a bit of Subwassertang in it too.


----------



## PlantedAquariums (Mar 24, 2012)

wow that works for me Claudia... ok thank you very much...

Could you email me direct at [email protected] this way I get the info asap... We can set things up from there.

cheers,

Terrence


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure, no problem


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Beware the duckweed. They don't call it 'aquatic herpes' for nothing !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some duckweed and frogbit available again, i will b taking it out from my tank tomorrow


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Throw it in the pond!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

claudia i will take some for my FRT to try....please.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

bugaboo433 said:


> Throw it in the pond!


I did like 2 weeks ago lol but i got more again



Adz1 said:


> claudia i will take some for my FRT to try....please.


All yours Adrian


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

On hold for Adrian


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey Claudia, Do you have any more Duckweed available? 
Thank you!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

melyndaponych said:


> Hey Claudia, Do you have any more Duckweed available?
> Thank you!


Yes i do but is mixed with the frogbit if thats ok with u then i have some lol


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Claudia said:


> Yes i do but is mixed with the frogbit if thats ok with u then i have some lol


Hi Claudia,

That sounds good. what temperature ard you keeping the plants at?

Thanks!

Melynda


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

melyndaponych said:


> Hi Claudia,
> 
> That sounds good. what temperature ard you keeping the plants at?
> 
> ...


About 76F-78F Pm me to let me know when u would like to come by


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Claudia said:


> About 76F-78F Pm me to let me know when u would like to come by


Thanks Claudia! I think I may be more interested in the Frogbit after researching Duckweed a little bit further. Is that okay?

Melynda


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

melyndaponych said:


> Thanks Claudia! I think I may be more interested in the Frogbit after researching Duckweed a little bit further. Is that okay?
> 
> Melynda


Is ok, the only thing is that u will have to separate them yourself lol I might b going to Surrey next week too but i dont know day and/or time till Monday but will b in the am. If i go i will b in 120st and 64th ave. area, might b work better for u


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Claudia said:


> Is ok, the only thing is that u will have to separate them yourself lol I might b going to Surrey next week too but i dont know day and/or time till Monday but will b in the am. If i go i will b in 120st and 64th ave. area, might b work better for u


That works for me.


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Claudia said:


> Is ok, the only thing is that u will have to separate them yourself lol I might b going to Surrey next week too but i dont know day and/or time till Monday but will b in the am. If i go i will b in 120st and 64th ave. area, might b work better for u


Hi Claudia,

If you will not be going to Surrey this week, maybe I can pick it up from you in Port Coquitlam? Either way works for me.

Thanks again!

Melynda


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got the appointment today, i will b in Surrey on friday morning


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Claudia, Cool! That works for me. What time would you like to meet near 120st and 64th ave. area ? I will PM you my cell #,

Talk to you soon!

Thanks 

Melynda


----------

